# Is this for real? I found a website that sells versacamms for less than $3,000. Anybody ever heard of a cutter printer for that price?



## tshirtchopshop (Sep 7, 2010)

Anyone know if this is for real? These look like great prices on this type of machine. The website is called The Best Printer Store - Printer machine - Printer - Laserjet Printers - Digital Printer - Digital Printing - Laminators - Ink - Software

I don't want to be duped into something that isn't legit. If anyone has ever dealt with this company, please let me know.


----------



## solm96 (Mar 9, 2012)

Has to be a scam


----------



## Cathy91722 (Feb 26, 2010)

On the about us page...located in Jakarta Indonesia. Shipping figured upon checkout. Bet that is going to be high...


----------



## Cathy91722 (Feb 26, 2010)

Not as bad as I though... $350 shipping and tax to California.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

this may not be a scam...but unless you live in or near Indonesia...better skip it...long distance calls for support...etc...not a good deal in my book...


----------



## tshirtchopshop (Sep 7, 2010)

Wouldn't support still be through Roland still?


----------



## HazzCoDaisy (May 18, 2010)

If you try it .. let us know.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

HazzCoDaisy said:


> If you try it .. let us know.


If they try it, they will lose money


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

tshirtchopshop said:


> Wouldn't support still be through Roland still?


Apparently roland will support them if you pay around £1500 here in the uk but I dont know any one brave enough to try it out. the web site has been listing them for some time though......


----------



## CreativiTEES (Sep 1, 2010)

My experience is whenever anything is selling under the retail price and looks too good to be true, it usually is.


----------



## NEEDLESNEST (Aug 21, 2011)

I checked into that a while ago... they will respond to all emails... but I have heard getting to product to you in one piece is something else.... it seems the foreign companies can supply the United States... or they say they can... ... somethings just seem to good to be true...


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

Step away from the keyboard.
Think about this.
If it's too good to be true, it is.

Cheapest bn20 9k.
They are selling printers cheaper than Roland sells to distributors.


Hmmm......


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

Site developed in 2012 and online store powered by themselves.
The building signage doesnt quite look right.
Are you sure they are selling the proper brand? I'd more trust something coming out of China than I would out of Indonesia.


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

Just send Roland the link and see what their response is.
You would think if their not legit that Roland would have them remove their product.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

I have asked roland about a product from indonesia before and their reply was yes they will take over warranty but you have to pay a considerable sum.

Still worked out a lot cheaper than buying in the UK though....

Still have not got the funds...even if I had.....the bottle!, to be a guinea pig myself. lol


----------



## rturner381 (Mar 9, 2012)

tshirtchopshop said:


> Wouldn't support still be through Roland still?


Roland support MIGHT come, but be prepared to pay for it. By the way, they will require a SERIAL NUMBER to provide support.

The last time I commented on products sold from INDONESIA, I got my chops busted in this forum. But, I will say it again, "...There's a sucker born every minute..." (P T BARNUM) In other words, BUYER BEWARE!


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

Prices and shipping costs are great, but what about imports/custom fees that our respective countries are going to charge us? We should find someone that has actually ordered from them before we make the plunge...


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

rturner381 said:


> By the way, they will require a SERIAL NUMBER to provide support.


Not true either.

I tried to register my SP540i with Roland and I told them what my serial number is and they didn't believe me.
So I sent them a pic of it.

Then all they could say is what was the dealers name.
I bought it used from a individual so no support from Roland.


----------



## rturner381 (Mar 9, 2012)

34Ford said:


> Not true either.
> 
> I tried to register my SP540i with Roland and I told them what my serial number is and they didn't believe me.
> So I sent them a pic of it.
> ...


34ford, please contact Dana Curtis at Roland 800-542-2307 He is a frequent contributor on this forum. I believe his name is "dcurtisroland"


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

NEEDLESNEST said:


> I checked into that a while ago... they will respond to all emails... but I have heard getting to product to you in one piece is something else.... it seems the foreign companies can supply the United States... or they say they can... ... somethings just seem to good to be true...


Indonesia has a sales territory and they are supposed to sell within their territory. Roland USA doesn't sell into Indonesia and we expect them not to sell into our territory. 

We do not support machines purchased outside our territory. Roland DGA corp covers north and south america, except Brazil.

-Dana


----------



## rturner381 (Mar 9, 2012)

dcurtisroland said:


> Indonesia has a sales territory and they are supposed to sell within their territory. Roland USA doesn't sell into Indonesia and we expect them not to sell into our territory.
> 
> We do not support machines purchased outside our territory. Roland DGA corp covers north and south america, except Brazil.
> 
> -Dana


Dana, thank you for the clear and concise clarification.


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

dcurtisroland said:


> We do not support machines purchased outside our territory. Roland DGA corp covers north and south america, except Brazil.
> 
> -Dana


So can you tell by my serial number if my sp540i was imported?

I bought it from a individual used and Roland wouldn't register it without a dealers name.


----------



## rturner381 (Mar 9, 2012)

Dennis, based on Dana Curtis' comments, the serial number reveals the originating point for the equipment. I am sorry for your troubles. Your local Roland dealer will be more than happy to service and repair your SP540i. Likewise, signs101.com is a GREAT source for service and support of Roland equipment.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

If anyone is seriously considering doing business with an oversees company that seems suspicious. At least insist on them providing you with a list of their customers in the US which you can contact independently to verify the quality of their service.

I am not saying it is still worth the chance, but that should be a minimum first step.


----------



## rturner381 (Mar 9, 2012)

+1,000,000 CHECK references! No references, no CHECK!


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

34Ford said:


> So can you tell by my serial number if my sp540i was imported?


I can. If you'd like me to check I'll be happy to. Send me a PM.

-Dana


----------



## rturner381 (Mar 9, 2012)

dcurtisroland said:


> I can. If you'd like me to check I'll be happy to. Send me a PM.
> 
> -Dana



Dennis, please accept Dana's offer. If you cannot receive support from Roland, please know that CS Sign Supply is ready to help.


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

I hope Dana can figure it out. Thanks Tim, Dana.


----------



## johnbol1 (Aug 19, 2010)

I got one of these SP540 from Indonesia. cant believe it I even got free shipping to UK. Great service and prompt delivery

NOT!!! come on guys get real, website isnt even https which means they probably cant supply verified business details to get site security.

leave it alone and save some money and embarrasment.
or why dont you throw some more money away and buy a mower from them here Saprizal Mowers - Lawn & Riding Mowers Online Store

And then see that they have forgotten to take away the details of the printer website at the bottom of the privacy page here Privacy Policy.

Look like they just duplicated content from one site to another see how the t&Cs and privacy policy etc are just duplicates with some copy and paste changes

John

John


----------

